# 3 year old AQHA mare



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Meet Jackie! 
She has a skinny neck and a big head, but other than that, what do you think?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice shoulder. Neck is set a little high and yes, needs muscling.
Good depth of girth and nothing seriously off about her front legs, other than that her pasterns might be a touch too long.
Back might be a tad long as well and she is bum high.
Sharp slope to her croup but otherwise nice hindquarters.
Hard to say about her back legs. Maybe just a tiny bit sickled.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

as an english person I love her neck tie in, but I prefer high to low, allows for more freedom in the shoulder and collection potential. i love her deep hip, croup is a bit high but that hip, yowza, gorgeous. i like her pastern length but they are a bit upright, a good farrier may be able to help the angle a bit. shoulder is a little straight, and a little short in depth compared to the other thirds. I rather like her head and think with muscle she will grow into it. the color is to die for of course! overall a fantastic mare. what do you do with her?


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

on third look, it's not her head thats large, it's her ears! but they are super cute. Nothing to worry about!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Her ears are huge... LoL.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No major confo faults. Pretty girl, her ears are big but nicely shaped, her head looks quite doll-like in the last photo.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with all the above critiques. She's a lovely little mare, and I love those ears, lol.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

They are big ears... and they curve funny  

Right now, I'm just putting a good solid foundation on her for my mom, after that, she'll be used for ranch work and team roping most likely, although she'd make a stellar reiner....


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I finally inspired her to stay in a lope for a full circle today, I took a calf tying string and put it on my saddle horn and used it as an over n under.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> I finally inspired her to stay in a lope for a full circle today, I took a calf tying string and put it on my saddle horn and used it as an over n under.


This is a bit off-topic, but can you explain what an over and under is? My horse doesn't like to stay in a canter, and this worked for you, so I'm wondering if I could use the idea, too, lol.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I used a loooong rope-like thing and whipped her with it when she didn't respond to clucking, squeezing, kissing, or kicking.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's a bad quality video:


----------

